
JSON key filter - cond289123
https://github.com/indatawetrust/elek
======
tbirrell
This could do with a lot more information, such as what is going on, how does
this work, and what problem this solves.

~~~
cond289123
it only finds values that are the sought key.

demo:
[https://runkit.com/indatawetrust/elek](https://runkit.com/indatawetrust/elek)

